
The official package.json standard - juancampa
https://twitter.com/jamiebuilds/status/1019364411004239872?s=19
======
tazard
Link to the actual repo: [https://github.com/jamiebuilds/std-
pkg](https://github.com/jamiebuilds/std-pkg)

